# CIS-e fuel distributor swap and refresh



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

The fuel distributor on my 91 80q is leaking. Its a pretty constant leak out of the fuel pressure regulator on the front of the distributor.


I have an extra fuel dizzy to swap on the car, but before installation i'd like the replace the cork gasket on the base in between the air filter box portion and the actual fuel dizzy assembly itself. I can only remove two of the bolts without having to disconnect any fuel lines from the distributor. 

Before I go removing the fuel line that goes into the fuel dizzy from the fuel pump, along with the return line coming off, i have a few questions. Do the washers in between the banjo bolts and the stainless lines need to be replaced? Are they a one time use type of deal? Also does it need to be torqued to a certain ft-lb when reinstalling?

They seem to be on there pretty tight so I'd at least like to have some idea before I go playing around with it. CIS isn't something I like going into without asking questions. Also any advice on what what i am doing is greatly appreciated. I'd love to have my daily running 100% again and I'll also feel a bit safer knowing that its not leaking gas into my engine bay anymore.


----------



## jdstrd (Jul 3, 2008)

I bought a kit for 18 dollars off ebay(seller had it too me in 3 days). that has a new silicone gasket and all new washers. Best to replace them as they do crush the washer some. Also torque specs. These are out of a 85 jetta bentley-

cis unit to box 30 in lb

fuel lines to injectors- 87 in lb

main lines to and from tank- 14 ft lb

hope this helps


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

Any info on the name of the kit or maybe the seller on ebay? Ill have to check my mk2 Bentley and see if it mentions the lines directly from the distributor. 

Thanks for the input:thumbup:


----------



## jdstrd (Jul 3, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/220337860464?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

also if you need a pic of that 85 bentley lmk. pm ur number and ill txt a pic of it.

thanx


----------



## jdstrd (Jul 3, 2008)

lines from fuel dist (ie top of it) are 87 in lb


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for the link. I've even ordered from mk1 autohaus before. All i really need is the copper washers though. I found another kit they are selling with similar washers. I have the cork gasket already as i bought that first. Although i see the advantage of the gasket they are selling I'd rather make use of what i've already got on hand. 

This kit seems like it has what i need in it. 

Also I'm not speaking of the injector lines. I'm referring to the actual fuel lines. There are the lines coming from the fuel pump up into the engine bay and then there are lines from those to the actual fuel distributor itself. They are connected with banjo bolts to the fuel distributor head.


----------

